# eigene PROFIBUS DP Anschaltbaugruppe



## GvOdin (8 Mai 2007)

Hallo

Ich will mit einem µC (Mikrocontroller), mit einer SIEMENS SPS kummunizieren. Dafür würde ich gene den PROFIBUS DP nehmen. 

Wie sehen dazu meine Chancen aus dies zu realisieren? Ist es überhaupt möglich?

Ich bin über jede Antwort, Tipp etc. dankbar.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Mai 2007)

GvOdin schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich will mit einem µC (Mikrocontroller), mit einer SIEMENS SPS kummunizieren. Dafür würde ich gene den PROFIBUS DP nehmen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

dass man das in endlicher Zeit ganz selbst machen kann 
wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber es gibt Dienstleister dazu:

http://www.softing.com/home/de/industrial-automation/services/profibus.php

Weitere Infos:

http://www.profibus.com/rpa/germany/

Was wollen Sie denn genau realisieren? 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## da_kine (8 Mai 2007)

Das kommt auf deine Erfahrung mit µControler drauf an, und was du machen willst. Wir haben eine Positionieranschaltung für günstige FU's selber realisiert. Glaube, dass war mit Profichip Kommunikationsbausteinen in kombination mit Infineon-Controlern. Die haben da auch recht anständige Treiber mitgeliefert. Is alles keine Hexerei, man muss sich nur mal ernsthaft damit auseinandersetzen. 

MFG

Markus


----------



## zotos (8 Mai 2007)

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/43844#332557
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/28760#219312


----------



## thomass5 (8 Mai 2007)

Hallo,
habe in anderem Artikel folgenden Link gefunden: http://www.htw-dresden.de/fe/labor/m...e/PB_Text.html

Thomas


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Mai 2007)

Sihe auch:
http://www.hms-networks.de/products/abs_overview.shtml


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## GvOdin (9 Mai 2007)

Danke für den mega geilen Support, die Links etc. 

Meine Erfahrungen mit µC sind ganz gut, denke ich mal. Desweiteren weiß ich auch wie das PROFIBUS Protokoll aussieht, zumindest auf dem Layer2 und Layer1 sprich der PROFIBUS-FDL. 

Es ist auch so gedacht, dass solche Sachen wie Diagnosefunktion und ähnliches nicht benötigt werden. Der Controller sendet nur 8Bit die, die SPS, vom BUS in einen DB schreiben soll. Daraus folgt ja eigentlich auch das ich das DP gar nicht brauch. Oder?

Ich denke auch das, das kein Hexenwerk ist (Siemens kanns ja auch  :twisted. Werden  es auf alle Fälle mal in die Hand nehmen.

Und nochmal danke, danke, danke


----------



## profichip (10 Mai 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>
Meine Erfahrungen mit µC sind ganz gut, denke ich mal. Desweiteren weiß ich auch wie das PROFIBUS Protokoll aussieht, zumindest auf dem Layer2 und Layer1 sprich der PROFIBUS-FDL. 
Es ist auch so gedacht, dass solche Sachen wie Diagnosefunktion und ähnliches nicht benötigt werden. Der Controller sendet nur 8Bit die, die SPS, vom BUS in einen DB schreiben soll. Daraus folgt ja eigentlich auch das ich das DP gar nicht brauch. Oder?
>>>>>>>>>>

Hi,
die Anforderung sieht nach DP-V0 aus, MPI-Interface auch nicht notwendig. gerne senden wir unsere schematics des evaluation-boards, wo teile des layouts und die anbindung an den uC verwendet werden können. DP-V0 software-stack gibts auch dazu.....
alternative: unser nächster workshop 20-Juni

vG
Lothar Schroettel
www.profichip.com


----------



## GvOdin (23 Mai 2007)

@profichip: was kostet so ein Chip von Ihnen? Im Internet haben wir leider nix gefunden. Könnten sie uns eine Preisliste zukommen lassen?

Leider werden wir es nicht schaffen den Workshop zu besuchen, da wir Studenten sind und die 99€ zu teuer sind. Desweiteren ist der Weg von Zwickau sehr weit zum Ort des geschehens *leider*.


----------



## zotos (23 Mai 2007)

Nur auf die schnelle was ich im Internet gefungen habe:
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/28760#219315


----------



## profichip (23 Mai 2007)

*Preise für PROFIBUS-Asics*



GvOdin schrieb:


> @profichip: was kostet so ein Chip von Ihnen? Im Internet haben wir leider nix gefunden. Könnten sie uns eine Preisliste zukommen lassen?
> 
> Leider werden wir es nicht schaffen den Workshop zu besuchen, da wir Studenten sind und die 99€ zu teuer sind. Desweiteren ist der Weg von Zwickau sehr weit zum Ort des geschehens *leider*.


 
Hallo,
wir senden gerne eine preisliste als antwort auf Ihre email
an sales@profichip.com

ps: der workshop hat fast schon die max. teilnehmerzahl von 15 erreicht, mehr würde aus unserer Sicht nicht effizient sein - aber es wird im Herbst
ein neuer Termin geplant.


----------

